# Construction Calculators



## kalkpro (Oct 7, 2021)

*Dear members,
*
My post is not advertising. I posted it to discuss a project and posting news.

Several years ago, I decided to build my own house. Probably, like a most private house builder, I decided to do some of the construction work on my own. This allows me to save my money and make some work much better than the hired specialists can do.

During building works, I was constantly faced with preliminary routine work - systematization of design control and technical guidance, constructions design, preparation of drawings, calculation of material consumption, etc. For some work, I attracted professionals for advice and assistance at the construction site. Also, they helped me to design some calculations. As a result, I understood that no matter skill level of a specialist has, preparatory design work takes a fairly large share of his work. Such design work is necessary and can be carried out by specialized organizations. But for private house builder, there should be a simpler alternative – a special tool.

For a skilled builder, preliminary design is a routine but familiar and straightforward process. For a beginner and private house builders, this is an insurmountable obstacle that requires excellent skills not only in construction, but also in mathematics, drawing, physics. There are now tens and hundreds of thousands of such private house builders throughout the country. And they are all waiting for a solution, looking for it on the Internet.

After going through all the stages of construction on my house, I got a number of app snippets for automating some construction calculations. My physical and technical higher education and knowledge of programming languages helped me in this. At some point, I decided that my app snippets can be useful not only to me, but also to thousands of other people: professional builders and those who have just started building their own house.

In 2014 I founded an IT company and created an online service with house building calculators - KALK.PRO. The KALK.PRO service has been constantly evolving and updating with various new tools. At the moment, the service is a cloud app with an adaptive interface that allows you to receive all the necessary information about the construction of a particular structural element, having only an initial set of data.

There are over 150 calculators:

— roofs: shed (pent), gable, hipped, pyramidal (estimate, drawings, 3D model);
— stairs: straight, L-shaped, U-shaped, spiral (estimates, drawings, 3D-model);
— foundation: plate (estimate);
— building blocks: bricks, foam concrete, aerated concrete, gas silicate (estimates);
— building materials and finishing: self-leveling floor, wallpaper, tiles, grout, plaster, putty... (estimates);
— heating: heat losses, boiler power, radiators, floor heating... (calculations);
— piping: pipe diameter, water flow rate, water velocity... (calculations);
— ventilation: ventilation performance, air duct, air conditioner, kitchen range hood (calculations);
— lumber (calculations);
— electricity (calculations)…

Some calculators are the best of its kind.

During calculator app developing, we try to take into design control and technical guidance, reference materials, recommendations. However, it should be noted that it is impossible to take into all the guidances and lay down all possible initial conditions. Therefore, like any tool, they require a basic understanding of the calculation process. KALK.PRO calculators are perfect for automating typical calculations, have minimal error and do not require special knowledge to work with the interface. Calculator apps can significantly speed up and simplify many processes, but are not able to completely replace a graduated specialist, common sense or knowledge

All calculators are *FULLY FREE* and do not require registration. But it should be noted than app developing and maintenance of such a project as KALK.PRO does requires a lot of money. We try do not show advertising on the site in order not to annoy users when calculating, and as an alternative for some calculations, we introduced subscriptions for a symbolic fee, which provide additional app extensions.

It is very important for us to receive feedback - suggestions, comments, feedback. We are open for cooperation and new ideas.

I would be glad to have any questions. Thanks for your time!

Project link - https://kalk.pro/en/

You can also find us on Google Search: "*kalk pro*"

P.S. If a moderator nevertheless considers that this is an advertisement, I am ready to confirm that I am not a bot and this is not another spam mailing.

Screenshoots:


----------



## shizaahsan571 (2 mo ago)

This mortar *calculator *is a tool that will come in handy during any wall _construction_ project. Use it to calculate the number of mortar bags needed.


----------

